# new to AT: Zen-ray Optics



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:wav::welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Charles. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

welcome, I am hoping to get to try a set of ed2's before to long.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT and good shooting!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## ZEN-RAY (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks a lot for the welcome. Please feel free to contact me if you have any question.

Charles


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

